# Operating Systems > Unix/Linux Kindly update me the Limitations

## christia

I want to know the limitations of the interpreter sno? I think this interpreter is similar to SNOBOL. But what are its limitations?

----------


## nehalshah

Yes you are correct in your understanding.SNOBOL3 which is used in earlier UNIX operating system is generally called as sno.I think one of the limitations in this is there are no built-in functions.

----------

